# Do you agree with this statement?



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Original WTC twins had its share of detractors but after 9/11 quite a few felt downtown Manhattan has been robbed of its identity. For better or worse, the lost character of the place can't be replicated even if newer replacements are superior to the original structures.
So in this case, would demolishing the structure contribute a positive or negative impact on the general integrity of Warsaw?


----------

